# Nouveau PowerBook G4 17" en démonstration à la Fnac ????



## Olivier.w (23 Janvier 2003)

Quelqu'un peut me dire si le nouveau PowerBook G4 17" est disponible en démonstration à la Fnac. Si oui dans quel Fnac à paris?


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2003)

Pour l'instant rien sur Lyon, mais je vais patrouiller ...


----------



## MACUSER33 (23 Janvier 2003)

Rien non plus sur BORDEAUX......


----------



## MarcMame (23 Janvier 2003)

7 à 10 semaines de delai sur l'applestore, j'imagine qu'il va falloir attendre un peu avant de le voir fleurir sur les présentoirs de la FNAC.
De plus, la FNAC est généralement très en retard sur les nouveaux produits (ainsi que les nouveaux prix d'ailleurs)...


----------



## Grape (23 Janvier 2003)

la plupart des Apple Stores aux USA commencent à recevoir le 12" mais toujours rien en France visiblement. Pour ma part, j'attends le 12, hein Scarab


----------



## MACUSER33 (23 Janvier 2003)

et moi le Ti 1GHZ " 15 " Superdrive commandé le 8/01/03 à Boulanger


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Janvier 2003)

le pb17" est déjà référencé sur fnac.com, mais uniquement en précommande (of course), et à mon avis, les exemplaires qu'ils mettront sur leurs étals arriveront avec les premiers stocks livrés, donc pas avant encore quelques semaines (mais je serai ravi de me tromper et qu'ils soient visibles plus tôt !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> * la plupart des Apple Stores aux USA commencent à recevoir le 12" mais toujours rien en France visiblement. Pour ma part, j'attends le 12, hein Scarab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui Grape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours pas de mail de l'Apple store (pour le 12").
Mais je sens que ça vient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







JeanBa : Longue vie à ton futur 17"


----------



## iBen (23 Janvier 2003)

Fnac.com annonce le 15/02/03 pour la livraison des PB12" et le 15/03/03 pour le 17"...


----------



## bibi78 (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vicenzo76:</font><hr /> * et moi le Ti 1GHZ " 15 " Superdrive commandé le 8/01/03 à Boulanger   * 

[/QUOTE]

Juste une petite question sans aucune arrière-pensée : Comment en es tu arrivé à commander un Ti chez boulanger?


----------



## Olivier.w (25 Janvier 2003)

Et mais chez le boulanger on vends du pain, pas du Mac.


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iBen:</font><hr /> * Fnac.com annonce le 15/02/03 pour la livraison des PB12" et le 15/03/03 pour le 17"...

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est déjà bien qu'ils soient référencés !


----------



## regsam (26 Janvier 2003)

La Fnac annonce depuis hier un retard sur les arrivées des AluBook : à partir de fin février pour le 12"...


----------



## MACUSER33 (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

Juste une petite question sans aucune arrière-pensée : Comment en es tu arrivé à commander un Ti chez boulanger?    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai eu 7% de remise......mieux qu'à la FNAC....(6%)


----------



## bibi78 (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vicenzo76:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai eu 7% de remise......mieux qu'à la FNAC....(6%)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et si tu as un pixel défectueux, c'est comme à la FNAC ?


----------



## Olivier.w (27 Janvier 2003)

Dans quel magazain tu as eu 7% de remise ?


----------



## steinway (27 Janvier 2003)

toujours pas a Lille


----------



## minime (28 Janvier 2003)

macbidouille annonce que des AlBook 12" auraient été aperçus dans le ciel de Nice. L'armée enquete sur cette inquiétante rumeur. Si vous croisez un AlBook n'ayez pas peur, en fait ils sont pas méchants.


----------



## Yip (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * macbidouille annonce que des AlBook 12" auraient été aperçus dans le ciel de Nice. L'armée enquete sur cette inquiétante rumeur. Si vous croisez un AlBook n'ayez pas peur, en fait ils sont pas méchants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Ouarf !! et mon revendeur (MCS Cannes, le petit frère) qui ne m'a rien dit !!! moi qui attends mon Albook 12" comme le messie !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Tu es super dans la pub Apple, MiniMe, très sympa et rigolote)


----------



## Steevy (28 Janvier 2003)

Alubook 12" en demo chez polysoft à Tours, il est vraiment plus petit que l'ibook !!!!! 
et très chouette


----------



## mija (28 Janvier 2003)

Il est livré avec OSX 10.2.3 ou 10.2.4? Qui a pu verifier ça?


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Dans quel magazain tu as eu 7% de remise ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu sais lire ?


----------



## Yip (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * macbidouille annonce que des AlBook 12" auraient été aperçus dans le ciel de Nice. L'armée enquete sur cette inquiétante rumeur. Si vous croisez un AlBook n'ayez pas peur, en fait ils sont pas méchants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Renseignement pris chez mon revendeur chéri, le Powebook 12" n'est resté qu'une journée à Nice, il est déjà reparti.


----------



## baritono (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mija:</font><hr /> * Il est livré avec OSX 10.2.3 ou 10.2.4? Qui a pu verifier ça?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Il est livré avec 10.2.3 et sans les applis iLife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les deux slots mémoire sont occupés chacun par une barette de 128 Mo... donc pour augmenter la mémoire, il faut retirer une des barettes originales, la mettre à la poubelle et remplacer par l'extension que l'on a acheté ...pire que mesquin, Apple, sur la mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cependant, je l'ai vu et touché : il est vraiment magnifique et plus petit que le iBook, c'est très sensible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est visible chez BeMac, à Strasbourg


----------



## benR (30 Janvier 2003)

pour la RAM, c'est "normal" : c'est un peu pour ca qu'Apple n'annonce qu'une capacité de 640 (et pas 1 Go) : une barrette de 128 est soudée


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

Oui mais on peut déjà trouver des barettes de 1 Go ...


----------



## obportus (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un peut me dire si le nouveau PowerBook G4 17" est disponible en démonstration à la Fnac.* 

[/QUOTE]

Mac4ever vient d'annoncer que le PB 12" est en présentation depuis midi à la fnac de Bordeaux.

La fnac aura donc reçu un PB 12" avant moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le miens devant arriver le 5 février)


----------



## baritono (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr /> * pour la RAM, c'est "normal" : c'est un peu pour ca qu'Apple n'annonce qu'une capacité de 640 (et pas 1 Go) : une barrette de 128 est soudée  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-il stupide de se demander pourquoi Apple soude une barette de 128 Mo à coté d'une barette mobile de 128 Mo, dans une machine vendue équipée basiquement de 256 Mo, au lieu de souder une barette de 256 Mo, laissant libre le slot voisin  ? Où est la logique de ce montage ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2003)

salut
Moi 6% de remise fnac plus -780 euros de chèques cadeaux (gagner lor d'un concours).
le TiBook 1ghz a 3945 euros passe a 2928,30 euros (soit comme si j'avais acheter le TiBook sans remise avec les 2x512 et apple care, gratos)


----------



## Vercoquin75 (5 Février 2003)

attention DeZigno, pour info, tu ne peux pas cumuler les 6% avec des chèques cadeaux Fnac. Tu devras choisir...


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baritono:</font><hr /> * 

Est-il stupide de se demander pourquoi Apple soude une barette de 128 Mo à coté d'une barette mobile de 128 Mo, dans une machine vendue équipée basiquement de 256 Mo, au lieu de souder une barette de 256 Mo, laissant libre le slot voisin  ? Où est la logique de ce montage ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

parce que 128 Mo en puce soudé prene moins de place que 256 mo sur la carte mêre


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

parce que 128 Mo en puce soudé prene moins de place que 256 mo sur la carte mêre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait plus intelligent d'avoir deux connecteurs ...


----------



## einqui (6 Février 2003)

Salut,

Je vais etre un peu cruel. J'habite au Japon et j'ai recu aujourd'hui meme mon Powerbook 12.1". C'est mon premier mac, je suis tout emu. 
Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais la bete est livree avec Mac OS X 10.2.3. Pour augmenter la memoire, il faut effectivement retirer une carte de 128 Mo. D'apres ce que m'a dit le vendeur, on ne peut pas augmenter la RAM au dela de 640 Mo (c'est ce qu j'ai fait...). La memoire supplementaire (512 Mo) m'a coute environ 250 Euros (d'apres le taux de change).
  Et je confirme qu'il est bien plus petit que l'Ibook, y'a pas photo!

Voila.

A plus


----------



## baritono (7 Février 2003)

C'est bien ce que je pensais, il y a manifestement mesquinerie dans le montage mémoire, parce que par ailleurs, la machine semble assez extraordinaire...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Comme je le disais avec une barette de 1Go de DDR266, tu montes à 1152 ...


----------

